# Baby wipes



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends:How many of you use baby wipes instead of regular bathroom tissue?I have a box in both bathrooms and one in my purse. I use them all the time, even when I don't have an "episode." I highly recommend them to all. Really saves wear and tear on the backside.much love, mama-


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Good idea mama,Although I keep some in my van, I never thought to keep ( use) them in the bathroom. Some toilet tissues can be rough.I have those wipes with aloe and vit E... should give them a try.Thanks for the suggestion







Jeanne


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I use the Cottonelle flushable wipes. Much better than baby wipes because you don't have to find a place to throw them away!


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

I use both, as cleanup is often rather extensive. One of the reason I love my Carhartts and carpenter style pants is that they have side pockets where I can tuck a stash of wipes in a ziplock sandwich bag. (I am a hiphop geezer, hee hee.)I am still mad at Cottonelle for discontinuing their unscented line, which my partner could use without triggering her asthma.







Currently we're using a Fred Meyer brand. Marketing geniuses being what they are, it's only a matter of time until some focus group decides they like the asthma-trigger "fresh scent" better, and then bye-bye usable wipes. Grrr.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Tattoo,There used to be some wipes called Kid Fresh. They are made for toddlers, but they are the first ones I used before switching to Cottonelle. I don't know which company makes them, but its just a thought that you may want to check and see if they come in unscented since they are marketed towards kids and their sensitive little bottoms (like ours aren't sensitive, too!). I used to find them by the diapers and baby wipes. Maybe if enough people call Cottonelle and complain they will bring back the unscented? I am scent sensitive myself but haven't had a problem with them. I also pour a ton of witch hazel over them as soon as I put a new refill in the box. That alters the scent some and is very soothing on my sore bottom!


----------



## ddebenport (Apr 15, 2002)

I have used wet wipes for years. I use it in with regular TP. Use the TP first and then clean up with a wipe or 2. They now make a wet tissue for this purpose. It is supposed to be flushable will baby wipes are not recommended for flushing. I keep some in my briefcase as well as in the bathrooms at home. Keep the backside happy.. maybe then it won't casue you so much trouble. DD


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Mamamia,Hmm, like duh to me, I have never thought to try baby wipes instead of regular loo paper. How dim am I??







However, I have 'wet' loo paper with warm water quite often to soothe my poor sore botty. I have also often applied zinc and castor oil cream to my nether end to soothe it too. Should be pretty safe, it is made for use with babies to prevent and soothe nappy rash.It sure does relieve that burning sensation from the D and all the wiping too. That's just my tip anyway, has anyone else used any kind of cream on their botty?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I tried hemorrhoid cream thinking it would help the itching, but it didn't help. Also cream for diaper rash. Vaseline seemed to be the best.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

gasgirl - try the witchhazel for the itching. I keep a bottle right by the toilet in my bathroom for that reason.nancy


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

I use baby wipes all the time now. I've become an expert now at which ones are good or not! I buy the soft cloth type and they really help when my bot gets so sore it reduces me to tears.







When it's like that I've found dabbing on some baby talcom powder is quite soothing.nmwinter - Question,when everything is feeling red raw, does witchhazel sting? Or when is the best time to use it (the burning pain is so great at times) and what does it do?Thanks.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends:Also excellent for soothing bottoms and the detestable hemmoroids is BABY MAGIC brand baby lotion. I knew someone who was a chemist for the company that makes them, years ago, used to be Mennen. Anyway I jokingly told him what I used their baby lotion for and he said, "Oh, we know it works on hemmoroids."Soooo, give it a try. It may help you!!!much love and light to all, m-


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

peppermint patty (great name BTW) - I used witchhazel right away after a bad bout of D. Even if I'm a little irritated. It stings just a bit if I'm really bad but that's momentary. Mostly, it relieves the itch.nancy


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

BTW, witch hazel is the active ingredient in Tucks hemmie pads. It's cheaper just to buy it in a bottle and use cotton balls or TP to put it on. I couldn't live without my witch hazel...as I said above, I pour it on my tushie wipes so I get dosed with the hazel every time I wipe! It doesn't sting me at all and it actually very soothing.


----------

